# Pramek-Matt Powell



## technoshaman (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what is going on with Pramek? Matt Powell? I am very interested in his organization and work? He wrote a great book  and I am looking forward to seeing more of his work on DVD hopefully and if it at all possible attend some seminars.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## technoshaman (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I guess No one knows what Matt Powell is working on or doing but I would appreciate any updates anyone comes across. MATT if you are reading this let us know what is new!


----------



## D Dempsey (Oct 30, 2009)

I just saw this posting and I apologize for the delay.  I have worked with Matt in the past and set up a seminar with him.  I still talk to him pretty regularly and I would be more than happy to put you in contact with him.
Is there anything specifically you would like to know?


----------



## southcraig (Jun 21, 2011)

I think Pramek is about taking the RMA to a higher level. Pramek is an American Martial Art, not a Russian Martial Art. Matt Powell have put out some good snuff so far.


----------

